# 300black out bolt or AR?



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Trying to decide wether i should build a 300blk AR or buy a Ruger American ranch. My main reason is for suppressed hunting. 

Any opinions here? Ultimately I am sure I will end up with both but going back and forth on the SBR.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Why not a pistol with brace?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Bolt is quieter since you don't have the sound of the action cycling. If multiple targets are not expected then I would also recommend bolt gun. If hog hunting suppressed then I think I would build a 10.5" AR pistol with a Sig brace.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

My friend has the ruger ranch blkout and likes it but its real picky about the ammo it shoots, has a light firing pin.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

It really depends on what you want to do?!?!?!?

Buddy just got in "can" out of jail and we have been talking about suppressed hunting. 

If you're looking to one shot one kill. Bolt gun will get the job done the quietest. But if you plan to drop one then spray and pray the escapee's, you will need a semi auto platform.

Neither will be quiet enough to just kill the whole heard one at a time while they are munching corn or what ever food source they are working on. Hit or miss they will be running even with sub sonic ammo.

Another friend runs night hunts with night vision and "cans". He choose 7.62X39 AR's (his lowers use AK mags) because they see uncle charlie fall over...something's wrong and they are outta there. He wanted something that hits a bit harder for the escapee's!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I have both! It's just money.... bolt is quieter for sure...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Somebody help me out on the pistol thing. Is that a SBR or a work around for the SBR?

I will ultimately end up with both I am sure but trying to priortize right now.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Somebody help me out on the pistol thing. Is that a SBR or a work around for the SBR?
> 
> I will ultimately end up with both I am sure but trying to priortize right now.


That is a KAK Shockwave blade... technically not a stock, so considered a pistol. According to a letter the atf put out last week, as long as the length of pull is less than 13.5", and the stock is not permanently attached (don't locktite the set screw) you can legally shoulder the weapon. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

John B. said:


> I have both! It's just money.... bolt is quieter for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang sweet looking guns but that gater rug is bloody awesome!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

John B. said:


> That is a KAK Shockwave blade... technically not a stock, so considered a pistol. According to a letter the atf put out last week, as long as the length of pull is less than 13.5", and the stock is not permanently attached (don't locktite the set screw) you can legally shoulder the weapon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


In your opinion, is the SBR route even worth going? I am not wild about the fit of any AR style stock/brace/etc so I can't see get to wrapped around needing a certain stock to stay legal.
After doing some reading, it seems to me the route to go is AR Pistol but I am no expert and could be missing something.

Biggest problem I am having is now, I need another suppressor. I may suck it up and get a dedicated rifle suppressor and pay the money for the SBR.........F!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Walton County said:


> In your opinion, is the SBR route even worth going? I am not wild about the fit of any AR style stock/brace/etc so I can't see get to wrapped around needing a certain stock to stay legal.
> After doing some reading, it seems to me the route to go is AR Pistol but I am no expert and could be missing something.
> 
> Biggest problem I am having is now, I need another suppressor. I may suck it up and get a dedicated rifle suppressor and pay the money for the SBR.........F!!!


Depends... a true SBR is awesome to shoot. Nothing beats the feel of a real deal adjustable stock.

That being said, the SBR does require a bit more legal mumbo jumbo... legally, to take an SBR out of state, you have to fill out a form 20 every year and submit it to the ATF (I have no experience with this personally, but everyone I know says it's very easy) you have to state when you will be traveling (most people just say Jan. 1- Dec. 31) and what states you will be travelling to.

Also with an SBR, since it is technically not a pistol anymore, it can not be concealed... like with my AR pistol, it does behind the passenger seat in my truck for easy access, particularly on road trips. 

That being said, for $200, I think it is worth it to SBR at least one lower. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwalton (Feb 21, 2017)

A little late but something else to coincided is ability to reload. I have the 300 blk in an AR and love it but it is a lot harder to keep up with brass when your not shooting on a bench. Also your Ruger American is probably going to save you some money in MOST cases too when purchasing your gun. Good look


----------

